# Головные боли, головокружения, шаткость при ходьбе, боль и напряжение в шее



## Terras (13 Июн 2017)

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Юлия, 40 лет, рост 167 вес 57-58кг. Наконец созрела написать свою историю спокойно и без истерик). А то доктора AIR я наверно напугала своей сумбурностью. Писать буду много и долго, уж простите великодушные модераторы... С лирическими отступлениями, которые возможно не совсем по теме, но может помогут кому-то в поисках истины.
Голова у меня болела часто и по-разному наверно лет с 18, может и раньше, ну пару цитрамонов, аспирин или анальгин и вперед. Болеть было некогда. Обычно виски начинало давить. Если не купировать сразу - то на два-три дня. Боль была разная 2-3 раза в неделю давящая (виски, затылок), а примерно раз в месяц острая - одна половина головы с прострелами в ухо, виски, отдавало в надглазницу, с приступами тошноты, ухудшением зрения, приступ 2-3 дня. До 25 лет вобще не ходила в больницу и пошла по причине беременности. Поставили мне головную боль напряжения с мигренозным чего-то... Чего уже не помню. Еще ангиопатия выявилась, тахикардия всю беременность. Прямо перед родами стали отказывать почки- нефропатия. Во время родов думала умру (давление было 260/150) и разрывало спину изнутри, лежала под системами нашпигованная шприцами как ежик. После этого всего поясница стала болеть, особенно если лежать на животе - потом уже только сползать с кровати. Потом примерно через 2 недели после родов у меня отказала правая нога, боль (ну насколько я помню) была очень сильная где-то в ягодице, я тогда себя убедила что это седалищный и кости таза возвращаются в исходное положение, и к врачам не пошла, ходила я одной ногой, а вторую подволакивала примерно месяц. Потом вроде стало утихать но поясница продолжала болеть, я опять же! Решила что это почки, пила травки разные, бруснику, так как кормящая, да и сил не было ходить по поликлиникам. Ну и вобщем-то с этими пояснично-головными болями мы дружно жили лет до 33.
Чуть раньше - примерно в 30, стало плохо на работе, сильно закружилась голова, потемнело в глазах, предметы завращались, очнулась уже лежащей и врач маячит скорой. Сказал - сосуды, давление поднялось... Пошла в поликлинику - невролог написал ВСД, потом к кардилогу (небольшой пролапс сердечного клапана), загущенная кровь, вобщем выписали мне эгилок 0.25 и уколы какие-то уже не помню какие. Эгилок я добросовестно пила лет 6 наверно, потом мне с него стало как-то плохо и перестала.
Вот эти периодические головокружения и шумы в голове начались примерно с этого момента. Давление у меня стабильно повышалось, рабочее стало 130/90, скачки до 150/100. В 33 года приехала с сыном в санаторий с давлением 150, врач обалдела,(тогда я весила 50 кг при росте 167) и сказала что это несколько странно, что с такой конституцией у меня такое давление. Отправила на узи почек (раньше об этом мне ничего не говорили), да и в поликлиники я ходила только раз в год на медосмотры - некогда было, две работы - пахала как лошадь.
На узи обнаружился микролит 4мм и соли. Ну вобщем то мне было сказано что давление такое он давать не может, я и успокоилась. После санатория чувствовала себя лучше, головокружения даже стали меньше. Примерно через год все стало возвращаться, добавились еще черные мушки перед глазами, шумы в ушах, периодически начинало плыть перед глазами, головные боли участились, добавились еще в районе затылка. Так как от нашего невролога толку было мало, пошла платно. После сделаного УЗДГ - назначили мильгамму, мексидол, все это я проколола, но улучшения особо не было. Так же головные боли почти каждый день, стали неметь пальцы на руках, особенно на правой, это УЗДГ 2011 года. 

 

На работу я уже вставала вытаскивая себя из кровати, шея ныла и болела, отдавало в плечо, резкими стреляющими болями, вобщем не буду описывать свои двухгодичные мытарства, в течение которых мне были поставлены следующие диагнозы: миозит, плечелопаточный перартрит, невралгия затылочного нерва. Кроме притирок меновазином, уколов диклофенака и Лфк (на вопрос какую именно - был дан ответ - найдешь в интернете) - больше ничего.
Несмотря на мытарства))) на работу я как-то мобилизовывалась, моталась постояннно в командировки Москва - Питер - Обнинск. (тогда я жила не в Москве), руководила лабораторией в дочернем предприятии РОСАТОМА, паралельно читала лекции в институте на второй работе, а потом приезжала домой и падала трупом. В выходные тоже... Отлеживалась, стрессы и напряжение стало моим вторым я.
На рентген меня соизволили отправить в 2013, через какое - то время и то после того, как в начале 2013 года я умудрилась сломать руку. После этого чет мне совсем поплохело (опишу в лирическом отступлении) диагноз по рентгену шеи- деформирующий артроз, нестабильность шейных позвонков, гиперлордоз. Сфотать снимок не получается, качество очень плохое, а на окно если- деревья просвечивают.
Далее еще раз УЗДГ, МРТ головы (это уже я сама инициативу начала проявлять)

   

2013 вобще такой ключевой был))).
Продолжение следует)))


----------



## La murr (13 Июн 2017)

@Terras, Юлия, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Terras (13 Июн 2017)

*Лирическое отступление про руку*
Решила я на лыжах покататься, вспомнить так сказать молодость)))
Сначала все было отлично, уехали далеко в лес, а тут такая замечательная гора, малость обледеневшая (оттепель была и замерзла) ну и решили как раньше с нее с ветерком))) Я рванула первая, забыв что с гор каталась последний раз лет 15 назад))) Ну вобщем то лечу с невероятной скоростью, адреналин, а тут бац и лыжни нет))) один лед, ноги начали разьезжаться в разные стороны почти на шпагат, за милисекунды я поняла что собрать их в кучу вместе с лыжами и неспортивной подготовкой мне не удасться, а посему придется падать. Сразу промелькнули истории про сломанные позвоночники, падать на попу уже проблематично в позе полушпагата, вобщем завалилась я как куль набок, правую руку не успела убрать, и как ее увидала сразу поняла что перелом, кость под кожей виднелась.
Падая сильно дернула шеей. Перелом был со смещением лучезапястного кажется так правильно... Наложили мне гипс в травме, через день поднялась темп-ра до 39, рука из-под гипса опухла стала багрово-сине-красная, через два поплелась я в к травматологу в поликлинику и прям у него в кабинете шарахнулась в обморок. Вобщем когда сняли гипс оказалось что наложен он был маленько неправильно, до запястья ровно, а запястье и ладонь уехали вбок и вкось, мышцы и сухожилия все перекручено, врач сам был в шоке)) слепил ее более менее (руку) и снова гипс наложил. Как она зараза болела и ныла ужас.
Вот вобщем то после этого меня перекосило совсем, несмотря на гипс и боль работала я за компом, уложив ее как-то на стол в неслушающих пальцах - мышь. Сидеть за работой приходилось криво, левое плечо вперед, чтоб хоть как-то облегчить нагрузку, так как рука невыносимо болела. За год более-менее разработала, но маленько она кривая теперь))).

После этого боли в шее и плечах и руке и повышенное давление, стали жить вместе со мной постоянно... Вместе с обезбаливающими и НПВС. Головокружения все учащались, и в сидячем положении и во время ходьбы, иногда идешь, раз поплыли вбок деревья, зашумело в ушах, остановишься, продышишься, идешь дальше как пьяный матрос)))
Затем случился первый приступ панической атаки в транспорте, может толчком было какое-то нарушение в вестибулярном - не знаю. Но если едешь на автобусе, где трясет, ощущения малоприятные, сначала "уплывает" голова, потом как будто сердце остановилось на мгновенье и дикий страх что умираешь, ну потом как обычно сильное сердцебиение. Классика жанра. Ну с этим я кое-как справилась дыхательными упражнениями и сосредоточением на болевых ощущениях при массаже-и болевом нажатии поочередно на подушечки пальцев рук.
Вобщем так и жили до 2014 года.
В 2014 меня послали в Москву на переподготовку в ФМБЦ Бурназяна). Опять же мобилизация, сил хватало и на лекции и практику до 10 вечера сидеть, а выходные еще на поезде домой моталась, все это на фоне всего вышеперечисленного и давления рабочего 140-150/90-100/.
Потом нас отпустили чуть раньше домой писать диплом и на следующий день после приезда у меня случился приступ почечной колики.
*Отступление про почки)))*
Ставили мне все диагнозы какие могли, андексит, аппендицит (хотя я в приемном покое сразу всем сказала что у меня точно колика) и с коликой и давлением 240/130 гоняли с этажа на этаж. Пешком самостоятельно... Представляете с почечной коликой на стол к гинекологу лезть? Воооот... У кого был этот приступ тот знает чего это такое. Боль аццкая. Потом я упала и сказала что никуда просто не могу идти, вобщем соизволили на каталке привезти в урологию. Узи камень не показало, рентген с контрастом мне нельзя и-за аллергии на иод, вобщем стали ждать. Клиническую картину которую дает воспаленный мочеточник или пока пациент сам помрет наверно))). Вобчем через неделю после того как писать (извините) я стала раз в сутки и по три капли, меня направили еще раз на узи. Клиническая картина была еще та!!! Страшнейший цистит, пиелонефрит и гидронефроз, почку раздуло в два раза, сообщила мне узистка и побежала к врачу. Я поняла, что так недолго и калекой остаться на диализе если чего не предпринять и позвонила своему начальнику (заведующему поликлиникой куда я устроилась на вторую работу), он позвонил зав. Хирургического урологии с матами))) вобщем в этот же день к вечеру мне через мочеточник этот камень достали (щупом каким-то). Камешек 5мм в диаметре и длиной 2!!! См, оксолат.

Вобщем почти год ко всему вышеперечисленному (плюс еще приступы экстрасистолии, нарушения сердечного ритма) еще добавилось постоянное лечение от хрон. Пиелонефрита, рецидивировал он год. Сейчас почки в норме, дай бог здоровья умнейшему урологу московскому, другу моему, посоветовавшему роватинекс.

В 2015 я переехала в Москву к новому мужу))). Он разрешил не работать, ну и я как те пенсионеры, которые выходят на пенсию и начинают болеть, тоже видимо разрешила наконец-то заболеть окончательно...
В конце 2015 обратилась я уже тут, в Москве нашу поликлинику, а причиной был совершенно непонятный мне скачок давления. Стояла на кухне, жарила котлеты, вдруг как-будто онемела вся правая часть головы. И кровь из носа полилась, у меня было ощущение, что приехали - прединсульт. Проглотила аспирин, давление 220/150 разжевала капотен и еле-еле неворочающимся языком вызвала скорую. А еще мексидол вфигачила себе зачем-то но я уже совсем не соображала в этот момент, но укол как-то смогла сделать. Одышка была ужасная, как-будто на грудь положили камень. Вобщем сказали что непонятно чего это. Экг не снимали.
В поликлинике по ЭКГ - гипертрофия левого желудочка (не уверена за правильность, оно в карточке). Так как кардиолог был в отпуске - подалась я платно. Голова кружилась так, что ходить я могла только с сопровождающим, давление скакало до 180-200, один раз пошла одна - упала в обморок прям посреди дороги в парке. Результаты (ну так мало ли))) ЭХО - левый желудочек верхняя граница нормы, уплотнение листков перикарда - остальное - норма; суточный мониторинг экг - эпизоды синусовой артмии, постоянная блокада проведения импульсов в системе ножек Гиса (уширение), нарушения ритма -наджелудочковые экстрасистолы, желудочковые экстрасистолы, сливной комплекс. Вторичные изменения комплексов QRS и сегмента ST на фоне постоянной блокады ножек Гиса. Отчет СМАД - разбег давления от 180/140 до ночью падало 107/54... Диагноз гипертония 1 степени риск 1. Узи почек и почечных артерий - норма
На мой вопрос а в чем причина то гипертонии?! Был предположен диагноз сахарного диабета. Потратив еще немало денег на исследования диабет был отметен, с-пептиды норма, а инсулин даже повышен.
Выписали пить лозап чего я и делаю по 0.25 уже год и магне в6 по 6 таблеток.
Но все равно давление может скакать до высоких отметок, последний раз в апреле до 180/120

Вобщем мы опять плавно приехали к позвоночнику.
Весь прошлый и нынешний год - что имеем. 

     

Итак с середины 2015 года - головные боли практически постоянные, тяжесть от затылка вверх, мушки темные, светлые при наклоне вниз, ухудшение зрения к вечеру (расплываются строчки если читаю) Была кратковременная потеря бокового зрения, то есть я перестала видеть с левого боку предметы, потом после гимнастики потихоньку восстановилась. У офтальмолога не была. Недосуг)))
Было несколько приступов острой головной боли слева болело все. Глаз слезился, светобоязнь какая-то началась, шею повернуть не могла, то есть от плеча и вся левая сторона головы, как будто один большой больной зуб. Простреливало ужасно в висок, за ухом, лицо кололо, как иголками (парастезии наверно), губы немели и разговаривать трудно...7-10 дней у меня такой приступ длится. Ходить в этот момент никак - потому что каждое движение даже малейшее вызывает острую боль.

В прошлом году защемило под лопаткой тоже слева, при вдохе опять похожая боль, острая, темнело в глазах. Поворачиваться я не могла, ходила прямо, стараясь мелко, часто дышать, ну муж натирал всем чем можно, еще алмаг как ни странно помог. В этом состоянии, решила что все равно через боль буду двигаться, пошла гулять и тут на перекрестке большого проспекта меня и прошило. Жгучая боль от плеча по спине в ягодицу и ногу, нога сразу обездвижилась, я-на колено упала, как мушкетер перед прекрасными машинами, они мне сигналят. А я посередь проспекта на одном колене стою и подняться не могу. Плачу от боли, кое как подтянула, встала, подволакивая, перешла перекресток. Вобщем до дома мы шли с ногой и со стиснутыми зубами еле-еле, несколько раз еще так простреливало. Причем и справа и слева.
Ходила я к неврологу - ну 4 М))) как всегда - мидолкалм, мелоксикам, мексидол. Мильгамма. Усе.
Мидолкалм вобще никак, фигово мне с него, и так голова кружится, и давление скакнуло при первом же приеме.
Мануальный терапевт в конце прошлого года тоже был))) с шеей вобще никак, а вот грудной отдел поправил, там защемление было сильнейшее, я лопатки не могла свести и плечи распрямить - сразу боль острая и одышка, а после него дышать гораздо стало легче, и аритмии не такие выраженные стали...
Периодически бывает такое же защемление, ну я уже вроде приноровилась упражнениями снимать.
Мышцы на шее -плече-лопатке всегда отекшие, жесткие. Триггеры тоже наверно есть застарелые)))
Особенно сильно отекает у основания черепа, до шишки (справа) ближе к уху, как правильно мне здесь подсказали они и провоцируют наверно боль.
Парастезии эти лицевые и не только уже задолбали))) то там иголками поколет то сям, то резкие пронизывающие уколы в разных частях тела, то в ногу, то в висок, то в область сердца, как нервный импульс что ли пробивается... Голова кружится почти всегда, хожу, качаюсь, все хорошо)))
А еще, пытаясь заниматься йогой, обнаружила. Что правое плечо (когда руку заводишь назад, а левой перехватываешь сверху, как бы как зафиксировано, не заводится оно, торчит вперед, а назад никак, может это последствия травмы о которой выше писала, не знаю...
Плечи, руки, колени хрустят и особенно щелкают так громко, как будто я несмазанный железный дровосек)))

Вот вроде все. Спасибо всем у кого терпения хватит дочитать сей опус, ну и подсказать чего, не знаю диагноз поставить, а то чего я как дура без диагноза))).

PS К мануальному, правда уже к другому планирую попасть в ближайшее время, вроде нашла того кто с мышцами шеи работает, недалеко от дома, теперь очень важно, плохо я дорогу переносить стала...


----------



## AIR (13 Июн 2017)

Terras написал(а):


> А то доктора AIR я наверно напугала своей сумбурностью


Ага! "Я вся дражила и трясылась " ..


> Но если б вы мне подсказали может быть куда и кому обратиться и какие-то может исследования нужны, то буду очень благодарна.


Вы хотели советов, вот я и советовал..


Terras написал(а):


> PS К мануальному, правда уже к другому планирую попасть в ближайшее время, вроде нашла того кто с мышцами шеи работает, недалеко от дома, теперь очень важно, плохо я дорогу переносить стала...


P.S. Отличная мысль! Чем ближе, тем лучше!..


----------



## Terras (13 Июн 2017)

@AIR, я благодарна Вам очень!!!
Миопрессура помогает, мне б еще чегой нибудь невредное чтоб спать ночью. А то все мешает и болит))). На спине поясница болит и нога правая ломит немеет сил нет, на боку - вся грудная скукоживается, на животе - шея затекает и давление поднимается. Стоя что ли научиться спать как лошади))). А то кукую до 4-5 утра... Мучаюсь.
А для того чтоб чего выписали надо к неврологу идти, ему нужны какие-то аргументы, а то он не в курсе.
Он недавно работает неврологом, до этого терапевтом был))).
Может мне тоже антидепрессанты? Хоть я и против всегда была как-то...
Валерьянка, пустырник и иже с ними - не помогают, только кот лезет целоваться всю ночь)))
Корвалол я к нему уже привыкла - не берет)
С фенибута хожу - я отдельно- сознание отдельно
Спиртное на ночь тоже никак - непьющщая я уже лет 20, не переношу алкоголь, ну тока в корвалоле...
И еще чего нибудь умными словами в виде моего диагноза, ну мол у вас, миофасциальные боли в сочетании с ВБН))) - это для невролога надо, подсказать ему... А то он не знает чего выписывать вобще и чего со мной. У меня в карте диагноз стоит - протрузия диска)))


----------



## Александр_86 (31 Июл 2017)

Сочувствую, думаю никто Вам кроме времени не поможет ((


----------



## Niks44 (31 Авг 2017)

@Terras, как у вас сейчас дела, вы не поправились?


----------



## artobelli (16 Ноя 2017)

Terras написал(а):


> В поликлинике по ЭКГ - гипертрофия левого желудочка...


Вот и у меня в местной поликлинике такое написали (докучи к грыжам в ШОП, синдром ПА и ВБН - оба слева). 
Почитал бегло - может добавлять симтоматику (скачки давления, головные боли).
Вы как-то это лечили?

Я пока заслал снимки знакомому родителей - какая-то большая шишка в кардиологии в Киеве. Тк невролог мой сказала - ЭКГ нормальная.

Как выясняется - все взаимосвязано.


----------

